# Winnebago 29b



## wallyworld (Feb 2, 2017)

New to RVUSA and just bought second Winnebago. Last one was a 1999 Winnie Minnie 24'
Looking to see if anybody else has what I just bought a 2005 Winnebago Minnie 29b
Need to find where to buy the ozite ceiling carpet. I have entertainment center in bunk area above cab.
Winnebago does not finish off ceiling behind cabinets and want to put ceiling carpet up there. It is about a 6 foot long piece and 96" wide. Upgrading TV's in living area and bedroom with LED's tv's and wall mounts.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 2, 2017)

Might try for carpet here http://bestdeals.today/ozite-carpet?origin=google&google_params[matchtype]=b&google_params[network]=g&google_params[device]=c&google_params[creative]=157861153117&google_params[keyword]=ozite%20carpet&google_params[adposition]=1t3&google_params[adgroupid]=35804756533&google_params[campaignid]=696218593&bs=OUlODle__zQbsRt2Qsetspw8Yh8uy14j0U9-MlWIl6DXpj0hjQLwPgpJXNXjLW0o&google_params[feeditemid]=&google_params[targetid]=kwd-2861337544&google_params[loc_interest_ms]=&google_params[loc_physical_ms]=9012460&google_params[devicemodel]=&google_params[target]=&dest=0&sys_id=0|224&gclid=CMaqiYf48dECFdQ6gQodCFYKIA


----------



## wallyworld (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for reply  C Nash , will check out bestdeals.today to find ozite carpet.


----------

